# A video on rolling joint and blunts



## Lightthatshitup (Feb 19, 2007)

I started smoking like two months ago and I would like to learn to roll before spring and summer, but no one i know will teach me dammit


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2007)

well you could proberly get them off youtube


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 21, 2007)

scooby doo said:


> well you could proberly get them off youtube


bingo


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 21, 2007)

just buy a pack of phillys and roll the guts..weed is different but youl get the concept..roliing is very easy you just have to do it over and over again and youl get better w/time


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 21, 2007)

okay, lightthatshitup, I'll teach you! Get some really great weed, and some papers and come on over, I'll teach ya to roll it up!


----------



## Godkas (Feb 23, 2007)

take a standard or king sized paper fold it almost half way so the gum is showing over the folded flap. the gum should be facing you and the fold should be over the gummed side. put your cut or ground weed into the pocket the fold made. Start rolling it back and forth using your middle fingers and thumbs then use your index fingers to hold the flap down over your weed and roll forward toward the gum with your thumbs until once again the gum is showing over the top (of the roll) lick the gum and pinch lightly with your middle fingers and thumbs to hold it in place and use your index fingers again to fold the wet gum strip onto the rolled section to seal it. Set it aside for a minute or two to dry then pinch an end and light her up.


----------



## CellZero (Feb 24, 2007)

I learned myself by buying a roller, rolling a couple in it and then trying myself. Now I can roll with my eyes closed. But other than that look on youtube or i've seen some pretty good vids I downloaded as torrents.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 24, 2007)

a roller? i never heard of that...when i first startedi just put it inside of black n milds


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 10, 2008)

i just learned by what i saw now i'm the blunt roller in the group (20 different people)
the ke is practice but utube ot sum great vids


----------



## orelan (Jul 15, 2012)

My husband does all the rolling in our house and they all canoe. He says it's because of how I hit it. Is that possible?


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 15, 2012)

just buy a zig zag rolling machine like $5-6...you can use a dollar bill too same principal


----------



## F A B (Jul 16, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> just buy a zig zag rolling machine like $5-6...you can use a dollar bill too same principal


Well since he posted this thread in 2007 i would hope he learn in 5yrs if not he needs to not even smoke


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 18, 2012)

orelan said:


> My husband does all the rolling in our house and they all canoe. He says it's because of how I hit it. Is that possible?


Wait! Are you my Ex??? 

Yes, if you draw too hard, and too long on a joint, it will run. Consistent texture of the plant matter will help prevent this.


I will withhold any comments about my ex-wife's ability to suck too hard.


----------

